# The beefiest Boston...EVER!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously I've never seen anything like it in my life! This dog is a total beef cake not to mention rather big for a Boston. He's one tough little dog!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I dunno, Murph's pretty muscular and beefy lol. How he got that way is beyond me, since he's lazy as all hell...


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he looks just like my Barnabus...who we often just call Bus for obvious reasons. I think some Bostons are just like that...and they're the ones that resist being a mere 'lap dog' let me assure you!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

He's rather slim/trim
But he does have some chest/leg muscles. Did you have a chance to ask if he likes tug of war? xD


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The pictures don't do him justice. He weighs 28lbs. He's thin in the waist but his chest is broad and very defined. Also his back leg are amazing! The most defined legs I've ever seen on a dog. He's much bigger longer than the typical Boston. All the other Boston's we have at the day care look almost fat next to him and none of them are! 

He loves tug. He loves to swim. And his mom has been a day care owner for two years, so it's easy to explain why he's the way he is. He's just really something to look at, especially in comparison to the other Boston's (and we have like 6+, all of which go to daycare 2-3+ days a week) Perhaps I'll bring my good camera one of these days and try to get pictures that do his muscles some justice.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> The pictures don't do him justice. He weighs 28lbs. He's thin in the waist but his chest is broad and very defined. Also his back leg are amazing! The most defined legs I've ever seen on a dog. He's much bigger longer than the typical Boston. All the other Boston's we have at the day care look almost fat next to him and none of them are!
> 
> He loves tug. He loves to swim. And his mom has been a day care owner for two years, so it's easy to explain why he's the way he is. He's just really something to look at, especially in comparison to the other Boston's (and we have like 6+, all of which go to daycare 2-3+ days a week) Perhaps I'll bring my good camera one of these days and try to get pictures that do his muscles some justice.


I'd certainly love to see better pictures of him. I love me some muscle small dogs. Never see muscle small dogs.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He is cute, love Bostons! Looks roach back though, but could be the angle of the pics. 

I love my little Boston, Jack. He is 20lbs, but is lean, muscular and very athletic. He is smaller than most Bostons we see, but he is tougher than most! 














And Rocky says he is not bad for a Frenchie! He looks fat in most of his pics b/c of his build except here!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What's roach back?

And your boy is beefy (and frickin' adorable!!) but I still think this guy may have him beat lol! A


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

roach back is where the spine bows upwards
If you attempt to get a confirmation photo while my pug is sleepy, she'll give you a roached back.








But clearly she doesn't have one


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Then yes he definitely has a roach back. I thought it was because he's rather long for a Boston and because of his oddly muscular front and back ends...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hey man, Murph is pretty beefy! He's got guns!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Holy crow! Look at those beefy shoulders! We should start a "beefy" dog thread xD


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

SuperPug said:


> Holy crow! Look at those beefy shoulders! We should start a "beefy" dog thread xD


People actually cup them and are like "HOLY COW LOOK AT HIS GUNS" LOL


----------

